# North East Car Care



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Here`s a few photo`s of my new detailing studio, i`ll update the thread as we progress with the work :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like a nice size mate. lots of potential


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It looks really good mate, certainly puts mine to shame. I shall have to pop up sometime.

Russ.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks a great sized unit with a ton of potential. Loving the monster fridge :argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It looks really good mate, certainly puts mine to shame. I shall have to pop up sometime.
> 
> Russ.


Cheers Russ, your welcome anytime matey :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

anthonyh90 said:


> Looks a great sized unit with a ton of potential. Loving the monster fridge :argie:


Have a pop round matey, fridge is loaded :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

That place is huge! Good luck with it.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice n huge too. 
Good luck with everything in the future pal :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Lot of potential there, looks huge! All the best!


----------



## kgh1977 (May 15, 2011)

Nice unit matey, hope you get plenty of work in. Is the unit in hpool too?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Like it mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice decent size unit there mate, good luck :thumb:


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lot of stuff there and the unit looks mint, but for me the monster fridge takes centre stage!!!!:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dude that's place is massive! And already so well turned out. 

Congratulations Shaun :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

what sqft is that beauty mate?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

kgh1977 said:


> Nice unit matey, hope you get plenty of work in. Is the unit in hpool too?


it is matey :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

PrestigeChris said:


> what sqft is that beauty mate?


its 1400


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

butler2.8i said:


> its 1400


good size mate, ideal to work and maybe store? Plenty of room for a ramp!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Dude that's place is massive! And already so well turned out.
> 
> Congratulations Shaun :thumb:


Cheers Matt:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

PrestigeChris said:


> good size mate, ideal to work and maybe store? Plenty of room for a ramp!


Got a few things in mind Chris


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Omg are you detailing monster Trucks looks huge great clear working you have plenty of room for a ramp, good luck


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Good luck with your venture Shaun . It's nice to see a new business opening these days , especially in the north east area.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice unit Shaun, looks crisp and clean with nice light plenty of space to work excellent.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Lovely unit mate, cracking size as well

Where abouts in Hartlepool is it? I am only up the road in Shotton


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thats fecking massive. 

you can only detail one car at a time you know  :lol:

what are your plans for using up the area?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

DNZ 21 said:


> Lovely unit mate, cracking size as well
> 
> Where abouts in Hartlepool is it? I am only up the road in Shotton


Cheers matey, i`m just off the A689 near tesco also easy access from the 
A19 :thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Look great! 

Another local lad here!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Cracking space Shaun and I wish you all the best M8.
Look forward to your updates.
Gordon.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Dude thats massive!

Good luck with it.


----------



## kurt. (Nov 16, 2011)

looks a good size that! 
whats your company called? I'm from Durham so not to far.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

kurt. said:


> looks a good size that!
> whats your company called? I'm from Durham so not to far.


North East Car Care Matey


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks superb mate, very jealous. Met you a couple of times at NED so chuffed that things are working out well. Good luck for your the future and I may even pop down so time for a nosey!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kurt. said:


> looks a good size that!
> *whats your company called?* I'm from Durham so not to far.


same as the thread title and the one in his signature probably lol

all the best with it Shaun


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looking good mate - All the best Shaun :thumb:

Will pop & see you when your a bit more sorted


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That unit is massive!!
Wish I lived closer, I'd pop round and drink all your rockstar. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

GPS said:


> Looks superb mate, very jealous. Met you a couple of times at NED so chuffed that things are working out well. Good luck for your the future and I may even pop down so time for a nosey!


Cheers matey, your welcome down anytime


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

looks good shaun, you going to start stocking products to sell??. ill have to have a pop up and see you mate, good luck. have you put it on vagcars??


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

That'd be awesome if you do start to sell products as well Shaun.


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice space...good luck!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That looks great hope the business does well :thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

nice one Shaun, is this a full time thing?

stonking space.

good luck with it matey.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice size unit there, hope you start selling stuff, as I'm only in seaham so only a short drive away for me:thumb:


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Another local - good luck with it all

(would be interested if you started to retail products too!)


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys, i`m looking at selling some of my spare stock at the moment as i`ve built up collection of products lol. All welcome to pop in for a natter anytime and have a mooch through the items


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks a great space, good luck with the venture.

Will you be selling products?


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Shaun

Enjoyed today helping out with a few more final touches to the place. It looks spot on mate. 

I have no doubt you will make it a massive success. 

Thanks again for the bits matey. 

My fiesta is just begging to get along for a visit when you get the time to fit it in. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Poolieboy said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> Enjoyed today helping out with a few more final touches to the place. It looks spot on mate.
> 
> ...


I`m sure we can make some time for the flying flea matey :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Looks a great space, good luck with the venture.
> 
> Will you be selling products?





butler2.8i said:


> Cheers Guys, i`m looking at selling some of my spare stock at the moment as i`ve built up collection of products lol. All welcome to pop in for a natter anytime and have a mooch through the items


As above for now matey but few things planned


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking good.Best of luck with it :thumb:


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's a unit alright! Good luck with it all


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Might pop down sometime, probably in a few weeks when your a bit further on.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Might pop down sometime, probably in a few weeks when your a bit further on.


Your welcome anytime matey :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hope the fridge is stocked up for my visit...


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

As I mentioned on fb Shaun congratulations on the new unit and best of luck for the future


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Hope the fridge is stocked up for my visit...


Of course Mal


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Juicy Jen said:


> As I mentioned on fb Shaun congratulations on the new unit and best of luck for the future


Cheers Jen:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks very good that buddy, congratulations.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Of course Mal


You'd best put a can of white lightning to one side for Athol :lol:


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks good mate, all the best.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing Shaun. 

I am really pleased for you mate and I am certain you will make a success of it.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Super workspace mate... And loving the monster fridge!!!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, what a good space! Best of luck with it buddy.

And it's good to see the Monster fridge full of Rockstar. Monster has cool branding, but tastes rank :lol:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Great unit mate!!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback guys, heres a link to my Facebook page if it works lol

http://www.facebook.com/#!/NorthEastCarCareUK?notif_t=page_new_likes


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Cheers for the feedback guys, heres a link to my Facebook page if it works lol
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/NorthEastCarCareUK?notif_t=page_new_likes


Liked :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

looks good  plenty of space


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

looks a great space 



butler2.8i said:


> Cheers for the feedback guys, heres a link to my Facebook page if it works lol
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/NorthEastCarCareUK?notif_t=page_new_likes


liked :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great unit good look hope things go well :buffer:


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice unit there Shaun, about time you went full time  I will pop in for a natter when I'm over your way soon ... Well done!


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like you've come a long way since selling me that box of stuff a few years back. I'll try and call in next time I'm in town and free.

All the best to you


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

k3vin11 said:


> Looks like you've come a long way since selling me that box of stuff a few years back. I'll try and call in next time I'm in town and free.
> 
> All the best to you


Cheers Kev, your welcome anytime matey :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Smurf. said:


> Nice unit there Shaun, about time you went full time  I will pop in for a natter when I'm over your way soon ... Well done!


Cheers Matey :thumb:


----------



## marksman (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice looking set up I'm in the north east looking for a decent correction job on my Rangerover would you be interested ?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

marksman said:


> Nice looking set up I'm in the north east looking for a decent correction job on my Rangerover would you be interested ?


I`ve replied to your PM Martin:thumb:


----------

